

Celebrating Windows 7 at 1 Year – More than 240 Million Licenses Sold - Uncle_Sam
http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive/2010/10/21/celebrating-windows-7-at-1-year-more-than-240-million-licenses-sold.aspx

======
dkuchar
didn't even know this one: "7. Aero Shake: Aero Shake allows a person to grab
an application with their mouse, and “shake” it to minimize any open
application window except the one they are holding with their mouse. Sometimes
I have so many applications open at the same time; I just “shake” them all
away (minimize them all at once) to keep my focus on what I’m doing in one
application."

------
dkuchar
Out of curiosity, how would they know this? "Aero Snap has been used
150,957,478 times in the last month."

Doesn't seem like an estimate...

